# Was Buddy the inventor of Nerd-Rocker way before Weezer i ask a japanese gurl on T.C



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

If rock was essential coming from Blues-rock and old Black Rock N Rolls who were the first Nerd-Rockers, whit a super nerdy look, arsenal, thick rim glasses, pocket protector everything, I want to know, I'm nerdy i don't have anything against nerds and see them as intellectuals.

Anyway, I want to see nerdy-rockers who made it big, money, women, etc, but they look like the biggest nerds ever, I have shown you my nerdiness in music not as looking like such.

What do you think of this subject who invented esthetic of Nerd rock, Buddy Holly is that it?


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Nerf Herder* is an American rock band from Santa Barbara, California, formed in 1994 by Parry Gripp (vocals, guitar), Charlie Dennis (bass) and Steve Sherlock (drums). They describe themselves as a "*geek rock*" band, and are known for simplistic modern punk-style songs with frequently humorous, juvenile, and pop-culture-referencing lyrics.

They are the inventors of the "*nerdcore*" music sub-genre, a reference to bands form Oxnard who called themselves "Nard"-core, which Gripp updated in the mid-90s to explain Nerf Herder and their nerdy influences.

*Their 1997 single "Van Halen"*, a tribute to the band of the same name, received significant radio airplay and led to their first major record deal with Arista Records.






They also *composed and performed the theme music to the television series Buffy the Vampire Slayer*.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*They Might Be Giants - *









*They Might Be Giants - Don't Let's Start (official version)*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Elvis Costello and the Attractions - *









* - "Watching the Detectives" -*






* - "Radio Radio" - *






* - "I Can't Stand Up For Falling Down" - *


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

If we are talking geeky looks AND geeky music then it has to be this band:


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Thomas Dolb*y - "Geek Extraordinaire" - *She Blinded Me With Science*... (apparently the reason why glasses were needed although technically they should have been sunglasses if she actually did blind him with or without science...)


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Kraftwerk - * - they were definitely dorks of the first order but what a catchy tune, eh?

*"Autobahn" - Remastered*






I used to drive the Trans-Canada Highway as if I was actually on the Autobahn... unfortunately the Trans-Canada highway, unlike the Autobahn, actually has posted speed limits which when exceeded result in traffic tickets and demerit points and increased insurance rates...


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

This is one of my favourite groups - literally have everything they ever released... but they too qualify I'm afraid...

*Talking Heads - "Once In A Lifetime" *


----------

